# Mohamed Mahmoud 1st anniversary



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*avoid the area*

Protests now at Mohamed Mahmoud. Although it was supposed to be peaceful today, there is stone throwing between police and people, injuries already reported.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

These photos from last night

Cairo demonstrations end in riot as protesters clash with police | Demotix.com


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My friends mother in law lives here.. I guess she will be back living at my friends house if she can get out of the building.. 

I do feel for the people who live in the area.. The revolution chaos was over for us relatively quickly but others are living it almost daily,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

They have now moved to Qasr Ainy St...but plenty of tear gas around. 

Yes, it must be horrible for people living in the area


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I just passed the prayer vigil for the young man that was killed by gun fire..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

They torched AJ Mubasher Misr studio in Tahrir

https://twitter.com/Zeinobia/status/271191748976451585/photo/1


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I just passed the prayer vigil for the young man that was killed by gun fire..


is this confirmed? I can't see anything on the news about someone getting killed


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

aykalam said:


> is this confirmed? I can't see anything on the news about someone getting killed


"The April 6 Youth Movement said initially that Salah died after suffering severe gunshot wounds to the head and neck. The movement blamed "his death" on continuing police violence. The activist, according to statement by the health ministry is still alive however, yet in a coma."

Renewed clashes in Cairo leave scores injured - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> "The April 6 Youth Movement said initially that Salah died after suffering severe gunshot wounds to the head and neck. The movement blamed "his death" on continuing police violence. The activist, according to statement by the health ministry is still alive however, yet in a coma."
> 
> Renewed clashes in Cairo leave scores injured - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online




I saw several posts on facebook that he had died and last night I passed the vigil of prayers with a big poster photograph of a young lad, I asked my driver what it was and he told me the boy that had been shot had died. I asked him if he meant shot now or last year he said now...


----------

